
The Internet's Original Sin - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/advertising-is-the-internets-original-sin/376041/?single_page=true
======
murbard2
It's easy to forget that - perhaps for most people - there are ads on the web,
and, yes, browser toolbars that open pop up ads.

